# Describe your ideal soulmate or parner?



## oku

Not sure a similar thread has already been created...

Any way, mine is:

-Empathetic
-Optimistic
-Healthy and fit in general
-Atheist
-Non-smoker
-Average looking
-From an average family
-[delete]Secret identity is an alien[/delete]


----------



## lifelikeahole

Christian
Intelligent
Understanding
Funny
Patient 
Bad ***


----------



## To22

that's a mystery to me

I seem to prefer a certain type and level of intelligence in women, but I can't yet identify what it is, maybe it's an attitude or style of communicating... meh

I'd probably feel more comfortable with a geek or maybe not..I've never dated one. 

ooh a head... I love women with a head

some lips too

can't neglect them toes and soles

speaking of soles, it'd be nice if she had a soul

soul music sucks

but i'd listen to her soul music

it better be good


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Christian
Big boobs
Cute
We can relate


----------



## mdiada

hard-working
strong-willed
calm
patient
caring and sweet


----------



## Alienated

Christian
Just one I can trust
can communicate with
pretty, and lady like
demure 
Small frame
Affectionate 
Emotionally mature 
loves me


----------



## extremly




----------



## AlienJay

Cute face

Can tolerate me and my problems 

Loves me as I love her 

Dont really care about anything else...


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

LOL! Gonna have to be honest here, my ideal doesn't exist


----------



## monotonous

big hearted


----------



## Pompeii

Three legs


----------



## prettyful

blue eyes
tall
funny
handsome
rich


----------



## Boriya

- Large breasts
- Cute face
- Wide childbearing hips
- Shapely legs
- Wears mini-skirts or short dresses 24/7
- Doormat personality
- Is a sorceress in the kitchen
- Calls me "oniichan"

I like to keep my expectations low.


----------



## meepie

- Super Muscular, Tanned 
- High social status, Super Outgoing
- Makes at least 100k a year - doctor, engineer, lawyer, dentist, surgeon, ceo, etc.
- At least 6ft
- Lavishes me with expensive gifts and dates
- Treats me like a princess
- Eats high protein, low carbs
- Whitens teeth regularly(specifically uses Crest Whitening Pro - not rembrandt)
- Doesn't shop at Walmart, Kroger, Albertson's, Tom Thumb, Safeway.
- Wears clothes from H&M, J. Crew or Abercrombie and Fitch




:troll


----------



## cuppy

meepie said:


> - Super Muscular, Tanned
> - High social status, Super Outgoing
> - Makes at least 100k a year - doctor, engineer, lawyer, dentist, surgeon, ceo, etc.
> - At least 6ft
> - Lavishes me with expensive gifts and dates
> - Treats me like a princess
> - Eats high protein, low carbs
> - Whitens teeth regularly(specifically uses Crest Whitening Pro - not rembrandt)
> - Doesn't shop at Walmart, Kroger, Albertson's, Tom Thumb, Safeway.
> - Wears clothes from H&M, J. Crew or Abercrombie and Fitch
> 
> :troll


meepie!!









For me, ideal would be...
-Doesn't drink or smoke
-Doesn't swear much
-Saves their money, but isn't a greedy-pants either.
-Doesn't play around on their phone when talking to someone.
-good at cooking 
-Not really religious
-Lovey-dovey ^_^ hehe. (at least in private )

Basically, I'd like a me~ :b
(except for the cooking, gonna need more practice there)


----------



## nubly

My current girlfriend :heart:love

My first girlfriend was pretty perfect too.


----------



## diamondheart89

Some pale white English guy who listens to angry music and has a fondness for philosophy.


----------



## scottx

My ideal partner will be the one I feel most comfortable around, I can't really make a list because it won't be accurate.


----------



## Amphoteric

Must like corgis.


----------



## J0HNNY

> content removed - Neo


u have such a high sex drive lol


----------



## Kalliber

> content removed - Neo


Lol


----------



## Kalliber

Anyways. I put up with anything except drugs, smoking, drunks, bad hygene, non touchy lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

mdiada said:


> hard-working
> strong-willed
> calm
> patient
> caring and sweet


 I was with you until "Hard-working". :lol


----------



## Ntln

-Friendly and caring (I know, cliche)
-I wouldn't mind dating both atheists and religious girls, as long as she wasn't too extreme with her religion
-Somewhat geeky, 
-Introverted, or at least, not someone who's overly social (I couldn't handle dating someone who drags me to parties too often)
-I need to find her at least somewhat physically attractive (sorry, not gonna sugarcoat it), but that just means she has to be at least average looking
-Intelligent (very important)
-Average height (ideally, but I wouldn't mind if she was either short or tall)
-Doesn't start fights or conflicts for the sake of it (very important)


----------



## mezzoforte

Some socially anxious nerd that lives in NY and has horrible internet. 
We get along like a pair of incestuous twins.


----------



## 337786

Kind and faithful


----------



## Vuldoc

the attractive female version of me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kind
Understanding
Honest
Not intimidatingly good looking
High sex drive
Is able to break through my walls and turn me into mush.
Doesn't remind me of my stepmother.


----------



## komorikun

A liberal (socially and and economically) atheist who has few to no friends and is not close to his family. Preferably his mother is dead. 

vegetarian
night person
relaxed and not a workaholic
neither a slob, nor a neat freak
nonsmoker
enjoys drinking sometimes and drug experimentation
makes decent money
generous with his money
lives alone
does not have a short temper
wants to hang out with me all the time
does not read forums
loves cats
wants sex once a day

black hair
green or brown eyes
5'10


----------



## lulu b

intelligent
dependable
similar tastes in music, films, books etc
independant
affectionate
romantic
attractive (or rather someone I find attractive, not necessarily conventionally good looking)
outdoorsy 
not overly social 
....also everything on komorikun's list minus the drug experimentation and wanting to hang out with me all the time!
*
*


----------



## sad vlad

I think kind, warm, honest, loyal, respectful and trustworthy. That should be more than enough. Anything more to that is a bonus.
Although sometimes I wonder if even that short list is realistic enough.


----------



## urbancoyote

Small, slim brunette. 
Into - 
- Rock music
- Horror films
- Rubbish tv
- Rubbish food
Loyal
Trustworthy
Has some kind of passion in life
Freak in the bedroom
Or living room floor.
Anywhere really


----------



## jellybelly

Kind, caring, respectful, fun, passionate.


----------



## Leary88

meepie said:


> - Super Muscular, Tanned
> - High social status, Super Outgoing
> - Makes at least 100k a year - doctor, engineer, lawyer, dentist, surgeon, ceo, etc.
> - At least 6ft
> - Lavishes me with expensive gifts and dates
> - Treats me like a princess
> - Eats high protein, low carbs
> - Whitens teeth regularly(specifically uses Crest Whitening Pro - not rembrandt)
> - Doesn't shop at Walmart, Kroger, Albertson's, Tom Thumb, Safeway.
> - Wears clothes from H&M, J. Crew or Abercrombie and Fitch


----------



## Derailing

Someone who can tolerate the horrible human being that is myself.


----------



## Boring Loser

Skinny
Long straight hair
Tig ol' bitties
Big butt
Expensive clothes
Wears lots of makeup but also is very attractive without
Rich
Popular
Very high IQ
Good at everything
Makes me sandwiches
Always tells me how sexy and beautiful i am even though i'm ugly.









...to be serious though, just someone who is a lot like myself, who i can tolerate really well and who can tolerate me really well and we actually enjoy our time together. But would prefer them to not be excessively annoying.


----------



## Grog

I would like someone
Kind,loyal,honest,happy,confident
Someone who
Cooks , cleans,and does house hold repairs
Someone who
Is quiet,successful , rich , and owns a yacht .
Pls send photo of yacht 

Oh this isn't a dating site 
Ha ah ha 
Just kind honest loyal and happy will be fine


----------



## rosecolored

-Christian
-Funny
-Very affectionate


----------



## Testsubject

- Female
- blue eyes
- some type of disorder or issue that results in hypersexuality either compulsively or impulsively.
-elated by even the smallest amount of attention.
- Likes movies, games, cars, reading, money.
-dependent on others


----------



## estse

I think having an "ideal soulmate" creates problems in having a actual lover. (I'm no fun.)

But, I'd prefer an atheist who doesn't have or want kids or marriage. Likes to hold me when I .... cry.


----------



## Terranaut

One consistent personality. No curve balls that make me wonder after I'm already invested who the hell this person is. Hip. Atheist, liberal, witty, clean smelling, confidently orgasmic who TAKES her pleasure from sex with me because she understands how to get what she likes and communicates sweetly and femininely. Oh yeah, wood.


----------



## Grog

estse said:


> I think having an "ideal soulmate" creates problems in having a actual lover. (I'm no fun.)
> 
> But, I'd prefer an atheist who doesn't have or want kids or marriage. Likes to hold me when I .... cry.


No kids not having or wanting kids and not interested in marriage 
It's good to know I'm not the only one


----------



## starburst93

Makes me laugh
Emotionally mature
Has beautiful eyes
Open minded 
Decisive but not pushy 
Preferably 5'9 or taller
Likes to cuddle
Is able to communicate
Faithful


----------



## cosmicslop

All I know is that I want someone who I could spend all day listening to them talk and on the inverse I could spend a whole day being quiet with in each other's company because we just understand each other that well. I want us to cook for one another.


----------



## Princu

Someone around whom I can act stupid.That is all.


----------



## markwalters2

Someone who is kind-hearted and into golden showers.


----------



## straightarrows

Pita! with the music taste of MM75


----------



## straightarrows

markwalters2 said:


> Someone who is kind-hearted and into golden showers.


what do u mean by Golden Showers?!:afr


----------



## markwalters2

straightarrows said:


> what do u mean by Golden Showers?!:afr


I don't want corrupt your young brain, kiddo.


----------



## cuppy

There was a jokey post earlier with a loooong list of superficial qualities that included:
"Treats me like a princess"

First I giggled at the list, but I would actually like being treated like a princess very much :yes
(I'd treat my partner like royalty too, don't worry!!)


estse said:


> *I think having an "ideal soulmate" creates problems in having a actual lover. (I'm no fun.)*
> 
> But, I'd prefer an atheist who doesn't have or want kids or marriage. Likes to hold me when I .... cry.


Right, this is true!
also, I think everyone deserves to have someone to hold when they cry :yes


----------



## oku

straightarrows said:


> what do u mean by Golden Showers?!:afr


Google is your best friend.


----------



## nadiaturner

someone cute, likes to wear band t-shirts, likes poetry, dresses kinda grungy/vintage stuff, someone who makes me laugh, shy (because i'm shy)


----------



## karenw

Funny, doesn't take life too seriously.
Supportive.
Flys by his Pants (Spontaneous)
Outdoors type (when it's not freezing cold)
Hygienic
Hot (bonus)
Intelligent
Has Initiative (it isn't a job lol)


----------



## starburst93

markwalters2 said:


> Someone who is kind-hearted and into golden showers.


Giving them or taking them?


----------



## Nunuc

Female.
Sorry, guys.


----------



## CharmedOne

markwalters2 said:


> Someone who is kind-hearted and into golden showers.


Weeellllll... I worked with a teacher's aide whose (temporary, did not last...) boyfriend was into those... There's definitely a...niche market...for that...and for her, the niche barely went in one direction and flipped her out in the other...So yeah, her couple of descriptions/stories were pruriently, uncomfortably, actually mostly disturbingly fascinating... Akin to a train wreck that you just can't seem to look away from... Better her than me, is all I can say...


----------



## housebunny

Wow...well I just walked in on a strange conversation.


----------



## Vuldoc

why did this thread have to take such a disturbing turn?


----------



## CharmedOne

markwalters2 said:


> Someone who is kind-hearted and into golden showers.





Vuldoc said:


> why did this thread have to take such a disturbing turn?


:haha

Because markwalters2 :troll

(whom I simply adore.)

Omg, I am such a 12 yr old. Really gotta make a New Years resolution, for crying out loud... THIS is why I hated to substitute teach in jr high/middle school. You simply cannot condone/laugh at any of this stuff, and I was constantly turning my back... Really, not the grade levels for me to sub in at all--totally the wrong person for that job in so many, many ways, not just sa...


----------



## straightarrows

markwalters2 said:


> I don't want corrupt your young brain, kiddo.


thought it just on wiki not real life!!! ........ can u just use normal water?!


----------



## OwlGirl

-CHRISTIAN
-Funny 
-Soft Spoken
-Patient
-Uses sarcasm under their breath when we're in social situations
-Generous
-Caring & Kind
-Loves animals
-Supportive
-Empathetic
-Doesn't really have to be confident or somewhat "good-looking" (that's all too materialistic)
-We can speak about literally anything


----------



## albumplush

Someone I can be open with and someone I could be stupid with. Also they have have a good head on their shoulders, like anime, videogames, and preferably be Christian, but a denomination of Christianity could work too as long as we loved eachother


----------



## albumplush

Wait, golden showers? So its not a literal golden shower? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## DarrellLicht

Vuldoc said:


> why did this thread have to take such a disturbing turn?


That's what I love about this place.. :teeth

To address the original topic, How about somebody who tolerates my reclusive nature for starters? As long as she isn't an annoying cow, I feel I'm pretty accommodating to a wide spectrum of aesthetics.

The more I think about it, the more things I want to add... things like
-Not a single mom. Unless I were to get along with the kid and dad isn't so bad to deal with.
-Not addicted to controlled substances.. Suppose that's a given.
-Loves cars and heavy rock 'n' roll.. or equally eclectic in music taste.


----------



## CaramelTron

Hmm What's a Cleveland Steamer?


----------



## CaramelTron

blond, red or mousy hair
cute face
lefty politics


----------



## londonguy202

Blonde, red or black haired
Tall 4'5 to 6'0
Cute
Curvy or fit
Nice
Never married
No kids
Non smoker 
Sober
Caring
Loving
Like pets
Christen , Hindu , atheist
Any race


----------



## PandaPop

Funny but has same humour as me
Playful and childish but knows when to be serious
Has the same interests like gaming, films and tv, as I do love to marathon all three of those while eating as much food as I can  
Laid back
High sex drive
Romantic but only rarely
Super snuggly


and then all that honesty, caring and loving stuff that goes into a relationship


----------



## KaitlynRose

One eye, maybe two
A nose
A mouth
Definitely a brain
Preferably human
And last of all, someone who can entertain me. 

Finding such a person is harder to find than you would think.


----------



## Bert Reynolds

A woman who:
-smells like moldy cheese
-showers once a week
-wears men's clothes
-eats raw meat
-pees standing up
-takes charge
-has armpit hair and unibrow (that's hot)
-shaves her head
-has a foot fetish
-goes by the name Gina


----------



## AceEmoKid

markwalters2 said:


> Someone who is kind-hearted and into golden showers.


wow that's me


----------



## Nitrogen

mermaid


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> mermaid


is justice.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> is justice.


thanks


----------



## Farideh

- cute face
- decent body
- like around 5'9'' or taller than that
- brunette. I love dark haired men
- light skin
- compassionate
- understanding
- connection!
- maturity (seriously)
- wise


----------



## GrainneR

Someone who I am attracted to, who is also attracted (at least not repulsed) to me. Ideally, she would enjoy reading, music, and just be really cute and ****. Ha ha, if only I was good enough to deserve a girl like that right?


----------



## Salvador Dali

Must like video games. That is the only requirement.*

*Must also not be an ******* or just a generally s***ty person.


----------



## nullptr

Emperess, or daughter of imperial ruler; lives in a starship; mage; demands loyalty to cats; attractive virtual sentience created by me.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Likes to wear a robe and wizard hat.


----------



## Latino

must have a big butt lol


----------



## Kiba

-head
-legs (preferably 2)
-arms (preferably 2)
-boobs
-V*****
-Preferably can speak (English speaking even better) but not necessary


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Complete stranger, comes out of nowhere, gives me a million dollars only to disappear forever shortly after.
> 
> My dream woman.


i'm sorry but ahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahah


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

all i want is someone who can make me laugh and has a great personaility, i couldnt care about looks i used to be but i'm not 15 anymore it's all about if we click


----------



## AceEmoKid

-hella gay
-likes mermaids
-worships brie livingston
-pees themselves 4 times daily
-obsessed with gurren lagann
-draws well
-into science
-hella cute
-um hi
-yeah that's all

:3


----------



## Raeden

Now that's purrfection.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

This is really depressing .. but I don't know why I'm here .


----------



## londonguy202

Paloma M said:


> - like around 5'9'' or taller than that
> I love dark haired men
> - compassionate


Thats me


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> Now that's purrfection.


Give her to sacrieur.


----------



## Raeden

galacticsenator said:


> Give her to sacrieur.


Nuuuuuu, she's mine. Besides, Sacrieur said that I could have Miku if he could have Rin. V_V


----------



## binsky

The Rock.


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> -hella gay
> -likes mermaids
> -worships brie livingston
> -pees themselves 4 times daily
> -obsessed with gurren lagann
> -draws well
> -into science
> -hella cute
> -um hi
> -yeah that's all
> 
> :3


im here


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> hello hunny im here


:mushy :cuddle


----------



## Mittens76

AH.
-Clean -caring
-Stubborn -friendly
-knowledgeable -Someone that loves me as much as I love them
-nice -sweet
-honest -someone who likes puns
-preferably someone who likes to read
YEAH!


----------



## her

passionate about art/music, attentive, unpretentious, likes animals, perverted, rational, nice.


----------



## Going Sane

Open Minded
Radical
Progressive
Vegan
Decent body at least 
Panda


----------



## Sacrieur

My partner is already a lot like yuno. So far so good.


----------



## rambo

Rational 
Open minded
Challenging
70 percent submissive
Independent
Strong Hearted
Hot 
Improvement (Im always improving myself for the better. She better be like that too.)

Basically somebody like me except the submissive part.


----------



## Going Sane

rambo said:


> 70 percent submissive
> like me except the submissive part.


Hah i forgot that one i wanna add that one to my list if it isnt too late,
but i think 75% submissive is better tho


----------



## blue2

is very hairy
has a nice bushy tail
has 10 boobs
likes going for long walks
occasionally chase's tail
and says "I ruv you"..:teeth


----------



## loophole

Big blue eyes. Beautiful smile blonde but natural..... Not super tan.. Curvy but not over weight curvy.. A shy smile.... Eyes can knock the wind out of me though


----------



## Glass Child

Fluffy hair
Likes cuddles
Allows pet(s)
Sparks my motivation
Will watch anime or play videogames with me during some spare time
Kind and inspiring person
Enjoys philosophy
Doesn't love children
Logical without hiding their emotions completely

Basically my partner. It's difficult to make a list.


----------



## Mochyn

flawed in all the best ways. Who wants ideal? perfect? boring.


----------



## hermito

A female.


----------



## MetalPearls

A man who has eyes for me only. Enjoys the affection I give.. will miss me during the day.. plays the same video games... loves horror films like me.. a hobby together like shopping for comics.. exercise together.. act like we're inseparable. Is a lil book worm like me. Shows n concerts and travel n get lost.. debate hot topics then have make up sex. Cook clean shower together.. and then have our days off to do whatever.. full of respect and trust..

Accepts me FOR ME !!! .. I like tall guys and fluffy guys lol.

Not possible tho.. but it is a nice dream of mine.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I have little clue. Right now I want a girl with similar interests and she's not a b**** towards me.


----------



## blue2

Mochyn said:


> flawed in all the best ways. Who wants ideal? perfect? boring.


flawed in the best ways is a good answer....:yes


----------



## MetalPearls

http://wifflegif.com/tags/164668-beard-guy-gifs
Any1 like the dudes on this page.. wud be a near soul mate hehe...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Going crazy said:


> Open Minded
> Radical
> Progressive
> Vegan
> Decent body at least
> Panda


I found some of them:


----------



## ManuelVinn

stay with her mouth shut
it´s amanzingly hot
open her legs tome whenever I want


----------



## mattmc

Vulnerable but strong, open-hearted yet sometimes hides it, intelligent, accepting, appreciates beauty, likes cute and fluffy stuff, has passions she values like a lover, and is a lover like a friend.


----------



## lindseysol

Number one is definitely unconditional love
but it would be nice if she was reasonably in shape and liked the same music I do or could show me new things. Being comfortable with silence is a plus too


----------



## kjwkjw

respect me
taking care of her body
belive in god


----------



## londonguy202

Cute accent
Tall
Respects me
Fit or little curvy
Non smoker 
Sober
Cute


----------



## Going Sane

Persephone The Dread said:


> I found some of them:


wow
faith in finding soul mate restored. thanks!


----------



## SilentLyric

her said:


> passionate about art/music, attentive, unpretentious, likes animals, *perverted*, rational, nice.


----------



## perennial wallflower

Made of chocolate and expels chocolate.


----------



## Steinerz

Eheheh. 

A slender woman for my donger enjoys
childbearing hips for my fingers to toy

A pretty face, a darling personality
Floats like a butterfly, stings like a bee. 

Will a woman like this ever come to me?

Probably not for I am flawed
No chances of finding such a braud

My hand with lipstick will do
Always there for when I want to screw. 

.
.
.

Though someone that can be understanding of my flaws would be nice.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

AlienJay said:


> Cute face
> 
> Can tolerate me and my problems
> 
> Loves me as I love her
> 
> Dont really care about anything else...


Thiz, also gentle and optomistic  my love will look over the rest


----------



## Putin

Someone I find at least reasonably physically attractive, sweet, feminine, compassionate, caring, understanding, etc.


----------



## moveon

a mixture of brown/green eyes
7th day evangelist
dirty blonde hair
a mole on her lower left cheek with a maximum of 2 hair straws on it

:blah

With the risk of sounding like a stereotype. I want a woman with a functioning vagina...and black hair


----------



## anxiousmofo

It would seem that many aspects should be taken into consideration, such as personality, hobbies, looks and what not. But ultimately, it all comes down to 2 basic aspects:
1. Someone who gives you trust and does not put pressure on your behaviour, actions, in other words accepts you as you are. 
2. Supports you.
All the initially mentioned aspects seem to fadeaway with time, whereas, successful relations come down to 2 mentioned aspects. A perfect partner is someone who has them both. A perfect relationship is where both partners share 1 and 2.


----------



## ThisGirl15

Hmm I guess I'd like a guy whose understanding and open-minded, enjoys talking about deeper things, is a geek, quiet, introverted, and shy. Also I want to be able to trust him, I dislike cheaters and adulterers, preferably Christian or at least open-minded towards it, and uhh not a prude when it comes to sex.

Looks wise I like guys 5'7 or taller
I'm attracted to any race and ethnicity 
I don't mind if he's a little overweight but I definitely find skinny and average attractive.
Not a red head(auburns okay)
Though I like all the eye colors I find green or hazel to be very beautiful


----------



## hopeless93

Someone who is simply kind, respectful, and willing to accept me.


----------



## EndlessBlu

I've said it before. It's gotta be the Hex Maniac trainer from the new Pokemon games.









It is a requirement for my ideal soulmate to be weird, eccentric, and possibly even slightly insane. She must also be very open-minded, intelligent, and willing to roleplay as different Pokemon in bed with me.

Oh, and being socially inept like me would be pretty cool too, then we could be socially inept together


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Person don't exist.


----------



## LeeMann

kind kind kind
witty witty
reserved


----------



## KaitlynRose

EndlessBlu said:


> I've said it before. It's gotta be the Hex Maniac trainer from the new Pokemon games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a requirement for my ideal soulmate to be weird, eccentric, and possibly even slightly insane. She must also be very open-minded, intelligent, and *willing to roleplay as different Pokemon in bed with me.*
> 
> Oh, and being socially inept like me would be pretty cool too, then we could be socially inept together


I apologize but that is quite possibly the most hilarious image and interesting request in a soul mate... Thank you for making my day.


----------



## Dissonance

I


EndlessBlu said:


> I've said it before. It's gotta be the Hex Maniac trainer from the new Pokemon games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a requirement for my ideal soulmate to be weird, eccentric, and possibly even slightly insane. She must also be very open-minded, intelligent, and willing to roleplay as different Pokemon in bed with me.
> 
> Oh, and being socially inept like me would be pretty cool too, then we could be socially inept together


I'll have what he's having.


----------



## ihans

A human being, though I am not completely oppose to the idea of dating an alien.


----------



## monotonous




----------



## loneliness

*** an titties. :boogie


----------



## AceEmoKid

Clarity's polar bear said:


> If she ever does web analytics on this vid I wonder if she would notice an odd spike in the states over several years.


Woah. She is a serious cutie pie, in both her looks and attitude. Plus I love snow and Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Mousey9

Honestly, I really don't think about having a partner that often, the thought doesn't consume my mind as much anymore. It's very likely due to the fact that i'm hardly ever in a situation where there is a female present, except family of course. My standards must have dropped severely because the only thing I want in a significant other is that there's an attraction to me.....and that eliminates pretty much every female in the world right now, so actually my standards is apparently at it's pinnacle. Nice.


----------



## UltraShy

-Has SA so that she can understand me
-Masochist (perfect counterpart to me, since I'm a sadist)
-Atheist
-Non-smoker
-Realist (not an optimist)
-Thrifty

If this describes you please feel free to contact me.


----------



## sadkittens

What I want in a partner?....

- intelligent

- emotionally supportive

- kind

- atheist/pagan/satanist/anything not Abrahamic 

- caring

- not an arrogant *******

- thoughtful

- willing to stay home and watch movies with me or hours of Law & Order.

- doesn't ignore me to play 100+ hours of video games

- mature

- patient

- i like a guy that can take decent care of himself and his appearance.

- tall

- likes reading

- and just has a few common interests of mine


by the looks of this my standards are sort of high but i think i only care for about four things on this list, those things being: emotionally supportive, kind, tall, and intelligent.


----------



## Dreavin

My ideal girlfriend? I guess that would be someone who is:

-Open Minded
-Athiest
-Kind
-Likes video games
-Likes staying at home and watching movies
-Dominant in the relashionship (I hate being in charge or making decisions)
-Someone who is not judgemental of others
-Someone who would never cheat
-Does not smoke
-Mature

I have never met anyone close to that so I doubt she exists, but hey a guy can dream lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Did I make a joke comment yet? God I'm bored.


----------



## Pompeii

Someone who has never used the Internet, which essentially limits my search to nursing homes and Amazonian Pygmy tribes.


----------



## Salvador Dali

Dreavin said:


> My ideal girlfriend? I guess that would be someone who is:
> 
> -Open Minded
> -Athiest
> -Kind
> -Likes video games
> -Likes staying at home and watching movies
> -Dominant in the relashionship (I hate being in charge or making decisions)
> -Someone who is not judgemental of others
> -Someone who would never cheat
> -Does not smoke
> -Mature
> 
> I have never met anyone close to that so I doubt she exists, but hey a guy can dream lol.


I exist! I fit all of that criteria aside from being kind, and possibly mature (on some occasions at least). 

Anyway, I was going to make a serious post, but I'm feeling too lazy to make one now.


----------



## DanCan

Cute. 
Big Heart. 
Funny.
Witty. 
Creative. - creativity is mucho sexy. though I think everyone is. Guess just not everyone in touch with theirs. 
Open Minded- but actually open minded- not just say it, and then get mad if we have different views  
Goofy sometimes. 
Like documentaries or sciency stuff. 
Has a nice laugh and voice. 
Likes guys named Dan.


----------



## londonguy202

Ideal GF


Funny
Mature
Nice
Loyal
Respectful
No Tobacco user
sober or non alcohol drinker
Height 5-7ft
cute
 Love travelling
 Hindu, Atheist, or Christian 
 SA suffer


----------



## londonguy202

In a Lonely Place said:


> 4ft is tall?


LOL, ok, i meant height range


----------



## matmad94

-rich
-rich
-very rich
-also hot


----------



## Paper Samurai

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did I make a joke comment yet? God I'm bored.












A.S.S & T.I.T.S

Aspiring
Sensational 
Sophisticated

Tough love when needed
Intelligent
Team player
Spontaneous


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Paper Samurai said:


> A.S.S & T.I.T.S
> 
> Aspiring
> Sensational
> Sophisticated
> 
> Tough love when needed
> Intelligent
> Team player
> Spontaneous


:lol clever.


----------



## Dreavin

Salvador Dali said:


> I exist! I fit all of that criteria aside from being kind, and possibly mature (on some occasions at least).
> 
> Anyway, I was going to make a serious post, but I'm feeling too lazy to make one now.


Well it's good to hear there is at least one girl out there like that. Now I just have to find one that might want to give me a chance lol.


----------



## markwalters2

Bigboobs,blonde,hotface,perkybutt,longlegs,smooth skin.


----------



## sad vlad

I have no description at all. Someone that would love me back as much as I love her.


----------



## BillDauterive

Not my race/ethnicity/culture. I just want something different since I have only been with my ethnic group/culture my entire life. :blank I'd like to immerse myself into her culture, language, etc.


Suffers from depression and/or understands depression and mental illness since she is currently or has previously walked in those shoes before.


Likes video-games, is a geek, nerd, etc.


Shorter and less hairier than me. 

That's all I got for now....


----------



## HelpfulHero

I think in all honesty I would like a chick that is a little bit as off her rocker and doesn't give a **** about society/what other people think as I do. Our perfect day: Wake up. Go have crabcakes and eggs benedict for breakfast with some screwdrivers. Go the the beach and smoke some weed swim or maybe surf or scuba or something and buy some shark's teeth from street vendors and some churros. Hit the gym to burn off some calories go home change to dressy casual and head for an artwalk and have some wine then go dancing and come home and **** till we fall asleep.

Basically a girl who is attractive and fun and makes my life more enjoyable


----------



## PatheticGuy

A chick who would fight with me. Like physically. Like beat the **** out of each other.


----------



## londonguy202

HelpfulHero said:


> Hit the gym to burn off some calories go home change to dressy casual and head for an artwalk and have some wine then go dancing and come home and **** till we fall asleep.


Best day ever


----------



## Mittens76

-Nice -honest
-Kind -Faithful
-Thoughtful -optimistic
-Blunt -someone who loves me as much as I love them
-Knowledgable... etc.


----------



## bewilderedminerals

relatively reserved, unpretentious, small frame, good dress sense, into anime and video games, enjoys running
down to cuddle


----------



## Nitrogen

Brie Livingston.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> Brie Livingston.


Wow, so you would betray mermaid, the love of your life who you stalk and send anonymous asks to daily on tumblr?


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> dem subject/objects turn you on don't they. or is it just that constipated expression she has that makes you go weak in the knees.


you figured out my fetish. and yes. literally. so weak i have explosive diarrhea.


----------



## alienbird

-Chocolaty
-Gooey
-Warm
-Soft
-Tasty

= my true love


----------



## To22

Ideals are overrated, but ideally she'd be skilled at or aspiring to be skilled at something I find interesting. I'd enjoy working with her on her craft and/or development. Her being passionate about a skill not only earns my respect, but her passion might also give us plenty to do together and plenty to talk about. 

Ideally, her career (if any) would revolve around her passion and not just be something she's doing to earn respect and money. I doubt I'd want to be with a woman who does the typical 9-to-5, super strict, and monotonous working regimen. I actually hate the idea of being married to such a working woman.


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

-Open-minded, tolerant
-Nature loving (loves being in nature, travelling, hiking, cycling etc.)
-Culture loving (eclectic taste in music/film/art)
-Optional: Geeky, interested in mathematics, science (esp. astronomy), philosophy


----------



## LoneLioness

cuddly
tanish
whiskers
green eyes
well groomed
brings me things
plays ball with me
likes boxes
into abstract art "carving" 
likes belly rubs
doesnt like dogs
is into bird watching


----------



## coniconon

A guy that:
- Likes to cuddle
- Doesn't drink alcohol
- Doesn't smoke
- Likes animals
- Has goals in life
- Likes to be silly from time to time 
- Likes video games
- Is thoughtful and attentive
- Has good hygiene 
- Likes to stay at home on weekends and watch movies or something (homebody)
- Likes to go out for a walk
- Is not afraid to show me that he loves me
- Protects me
- Listens to me
- Is a hopeless romantic

Uh idk... i think i ask for too much, LOL.


----------



## monotonous




----------



## tea111red

PatheticGuy said:


> A chick who would fight with me. Like physically. Like beat the **** out of each other.


Interesting. Well, not the beat the **** out of each other part.


----------



## Pompeii

Reanimated corpse. Actually, no, just a corpse; more compliant and genuine.


----------



## jsmith92

Idk I've never been in a relationship before


----------



## sweetpotato

Kind to everybody
Sensitive
Taller than me
Gentle 
A kid at heart
Loves music (maybe plays music)
Positive
Open minded
Eager to learn about the world
Unpretentious
Funny
Not clingy (we'd both spend time doing our own things every now and then)
A smile or gaze that I instantly connect with (I guess chemistry haha)


----------



## Steinerz

monotonous said:


>


mm yes blood elves.


----------



## AngelClare

- Christian
- emotionally mature
- gentle and generous nature
- wise enough that I could ask her for advice when I lose my way
- someone who makes me want to be a better person
- homebody 
- not materialistic 
- loyal
- ethical
- smart

bonuses:
- loves to cook
- loves American football 
- brilliant writer or artist
- likes to play video games (I can dream)


----------



## millyxox

He is: Confident. Hispanic/foreign. Has a big smile. Funny. Optimistic. Aggressive/ strong yet soft & sweet with me. Yeah.


----------



## Sacrieur

coniconon said:


> A guy that:
> - Likes to cuddle
> - Doesn't drink alcohol
> - Doesn't smoke
> - Likes animals
> * - Has goals in life*
> - Likes to be silly from time to time
> - Likes video games
> - Is thoughtful and attentive
> - Has good hygiene
> * - Likes to stay at home on weekends and watch movies or something (homebody)*
> - Likes to go out for a walk
> - Is not afraid to show me that he loves me
> - Protects me
> - Listens to me
> - Is a hopeless romantic
> 
> Uh idk... i think i ask for too much, LOL.


The only real problem are those two bolded things, they're sort of conflicting. Sort of.

I mean people will have goals, it really depends on how ambitious about them he is. Then again I think I'm reading it the wrong way, so I'm assuming you mean, "Doesn't go out and socialize, prefers to stay at home."

I took it to mean, "Isn't working on weekends." Because I hate weekends precisely because there's less work to do. So fill it up with work? Uh yes please give me twelve hour shifts.


----------

